# My New BBS CH



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

OK lads. Snow is gone, sun is shining and my baby has a new set of shoes.....














































I was inspired by Jason on the M5 Board who took some great night shots of his beast outside a Krispy Creme. I chose the beer and liquor store hence the slogan

*Don't Drink....Drive!*

Specs:
BBS CH 19x8.5 Front 19x10 Rear
Michelin Pilot Sport A/S
245/35/19 Front
275/30/19 Rear

Fenders Rolled & Pulled 1/4 Inch
M5 Liners
No Rubbing 

Thanks to everyone who's posted wheel pictures and specs. It was very helpful in making my final selection.

Cheers!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Very nice...That looks great :thumbup: 

I don't think I have yet to see a BBS wheel I didn't like.


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*And a few more!*

Just a couple more pics....














































Also got my CDVectomy done while she was in.

*Thanks to Dave Z for sending me the modified CDV.*
Now I can drive a standard again! :thumbup:


----------



## BMVV (Apr 23, 2004)

Great looking wheels. Hope to see you cruising around the GTA.
BTW, how do you like the modified CDV?


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

BMVV said:


> Great looking wheels. Hope to see you cruising around the GTA.
> BTW, how do you like the modified CDV?


Thanks BMVV.

The modified CDV is great. All upside and no downside. Talk about a cheap and easy mod that pays big dividends. I would recommend it to anyone. It makes for much smoother launches in first and smooths out the 1st to second shift big time.

With the factory CDV I was almost as smooth after a month with the car but only at the expense of slipping the clutch too much. Not a good thing.

Now I drive this beast just like my old VW Passat. Except of course for the significant ooompf factor....

Dave Z was great about express mailing me a modified CDV which my local guy installed. All in all the process was a breeze.

Cheers


----------



## Twenties (Mar 5, 2004)

Great looking choice. Those look perfect on your car.


----------

